# 1958 Phantom Project



## deepsouth (Feb 13, 2017)

I have been gathering parts since January for this project. Forgot to put the chaingaurd in the photos. It's a mix of original and repop parts. Just ordered House of Kolor Kandy Red. Hopefully, she'll be ready to ride before too long. Last photos are the bike as found.


----------



## spoker (Feb 13, 2017)

should look great! Kosmoski made a lot of top shelf paint!!


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 13, 2017)

spoker said:


> should look great! Kosmoski made a lot of top shelf paint!!



I agree. When it comes to candy color there's HOK and then there's everything else.


----------



## spoker (Feb 13, 2017)

yep,and john is a minnesota boy,the original shop was in s.e. mpls,i spent alot of time there back when!


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 13, 2017)

It's always good to spend time with a master craftsman.


----------



## Scribble (Feb 15, 2017)

Lovely parts pile, can't wait to see more.


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 22, 2017)

Making some progress. Still lots more to do. The color is much brighter outside. This is just mocked up.


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 23, 2017)

Just about done. Now it's time to tweak and tune. I'll make some pictures outside tomorrow. The color really pops in the sunlight.This is my first bike project. It's not perfect, but I I'm pretty happy with the results.


----------



## phantom (Feb 23, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous. Red 55 and later Phantoms are my favorite bike. If you decide to sell or flip that one I am only a little over an hour from you.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 23, 2017)

I'll be in the big city of Monroe on the 24th of March to do a little skydiving. Sharp bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 23, 2017)

Love the finished product! If this is your first bike project, I can't wait to see what is next.


----------



## stezell (Feb 23, 2017)

Looking good Phil!


----------



## JimK (Feb 24, 2017)

Great bike! Just the right amount of contrast. Everything flows. Excellent job

JimK


----------



## stoney (Feb 24, 2017)

Beautiful, the HOK candy red is gorgeous. How about a pic of the bike outside.


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 24, 2017)

Here's the bike outside. The sunlight really wakes the color up. I had the tag made for it. I think it's a nice finishing touch. It's a copy of a 1958 Georgia tag.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 26, 2017)

That is a fantastic looking bicycle! Beautiful results, nice work.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 27, 2017)

Damn! looking good.


----------



## then8j (Mar 5, 2017)

I love the seat post clamp, looks like you kept it original


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks beautiful,Great job.Where did you get the fenders?


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 6, 2017)

Got them from bicycle bones. Dan is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Scribble (Mar 6, 2017)

Beautiful !!


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 17, 2017)

Wow! Outstanding job, that really pops in the sun! Joe


----------

